

What makes a startup sexy and successful? 5 points. - szczupak
http://www.businesshackers.com/2007/11/18/what-makes-a-startup-sexy-and-successful-5-points/

======
carpal
I've never wanted a down button before.

~~~
downer
Make your fancy window manager flip the display.

------
breily
Some valuable information there, especially point number three:

3\. a startup should be useful

Many of you have asked my how to launch a startup. This topic has been covered
many times already, but there are 5 points that I would like to underline.

------
marcus
funny he says yahoo's idea was original the word yahoo is an acronym for "Yet
Another Hierarchical Officious Oracle"

